# Getting driving license in Sharjah



## satishoct

Hi,
Im new to UAE..Im currently residing in Ajman.My work visa is from Sharjah and so i have to take driving license from there only.I go to my uncle's place close NMC specialty hospital,Al Nahda2 every weekend.Can anyone guide me the nearest driving institute in Sharjah from my uncle's place.i tried finding online but had no effective results..Please advice me on the same..


----------

